# Lots of Free Patterns here



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_pattern_yarnssort.html#CottonTwirl

There are doll clothes too.

Robin


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ...thank you


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Neat way to list patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

thank you for the link


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice patterns. Thx.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

lovely patterns, thanks for sharing this link


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks--there are a lot of new patterns since I last looked there!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for the line......have never seen a site divide the projects by the weight of the yarn...what a great thing to do!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great site - thanks for sharing


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks - I had to book-m ark this one -0 going to take some time to peruse.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Great site. Thanks for sharing. As mentioned before it is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thankyou !


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

They have some beautiful things.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice link thanks.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome patterns  Thank you!


----------

